# 46 gallon bow front. Changed to crypt/easy



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I had a 46 gallon with various plants, co2 and high light. The growth rate was insane and sometimes a little too much of a pain.

I did however fall in love with the undulata crypts I planted. No other plant interested me as much as this one did. It grows wild, looks amazing and provides a great place for my Cory's to hang out. The way they just pop up out of nowhere and sometimes 8" away for the mother plant.

So, to make a short story longer I decided to get rid of the stem plants with ugly roots and go with rosette plants (crypts).

I kept my java fern, java moss and anubia. I added some amazing frogbit to diffuse the light a little and give my gouramis a place to hide under. I still inject co2 and use fertilizer in the water As well as root tabs. So far so good. Plants have been in since Wednesday and so far no melting. Just waiting on my $100 worth of manzanita to arrive and she's complete!

Let me know what ya think so far. 







old tank.








new tank


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

should have kept some of that beautiful grass you had at the front but it should be nice once it grows in a bit.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

I've seen crypts grown on wood logs and stumps. I think when the manzanita comes you'll be able to give the tank a lot more depth. How about crypts on wood on the right and left of the tank and then a big anubias or javafern clump in the middle?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't wait for the manzanita . I'm planning on putting some flame moss on the wood. I have a ball of it tucked away. 

Hopefully I can achieve the look I'm going for


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

An update to this slow growing tank

My crypts are doing amazing. They are flourishing and spreading small babies all over. That's why I love these plants. So wild!

Manzanita still has white crap on it but I'm told its safe. Fish doing ok


----------

